# Lý do tại sao mẹ bầu nên chuẩn bị cho mình ngay một chiếc Gối ôm bà bầu



## Nguyễn Nhung (5/9/18)

Hầu hết các bà bầu đều vặt vã với tình trạng lưng đau nhiều chỗ như lưng, hông, chân, khiến họ không cách nào ngủ đuợc. Bạn có đang tìm kiếm một cách có thể giảm những triệu chứng gây nên khó chịu khi có thai? Gối ôm bà bầu sẽ là giải pháp cho vấn đề của bạn. Khác với những chiếc gối ôm bình thuờng, gối ôm bà bầu thuờng có hình chữ U và nó sẽ đuợc xem là quà tặng ý nghĩa và không kém phần tinh tế của các đấng mày râu tặng cho nguời vợ thân yêu của mình.

*Tầm quan trọng của giấc ngủ*

Bạn có biết rằng, ngủ ngon giấc mang tầm quan trọng với sức khỏe của phụ nữ trong giai đọan thai kì. Vì thế, chiếc gối ôm sẽ làm chiếc nệm thật êm ái cho các bà bầu tựa vào để nghỉ ngơi, thuởng thức âm nhạc hoặc xem phim trong những giờ thư giãn.

*Tác dụng của gối ôm*

Không những thế Gối ôm bà bầu còn giúp làm dịu những cơn đau nhức ở lưng, hông và các khớp ở chân, tay của các bà mẹ bầu sau khi trải qua một ngày làm việc vất vả với bụng bầu ngày càng cồng kềnh, khệ nệ.

Không những thế, việc dùng gối ôm nhằm kê các cổ tay, cổ chân cao lên sẽ giúp xuơng sống đỡ chịu lực, từ đó giữ đuợc độ cong chữ S tự nhiên. Từ đó giúp giảm thiểu các chứng như đau mỏi người, đau nhức lưng một cách hiệu quả.

Việc các mẹ bầu kê chân cao sẽ giúp cho tuần hoàn xuống các bàn chân đuợc tốt hơn, nhờ vậy các chứng co rút, chuột rút và phù mềm của các mẹ bầu sẽ giảm thiểu một cách đáng kể.

Không dừng lại ở đó, những chiếc gối chữ U thần thánh này còn giúp đỡ trong việc nâng đỡ và che chắn, bảo vệ những bụng bầu khệ nệ, từ đó các thai phụ sẽ tránh đuợc việc nằm sai tư tế từ đó không gây ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi.

Từ những việc này, chiếc gối ôm sẽ giúp thai phụ có bầu có thể dễ dàng bước vào giấc ngủ ngon hơn, sâu hơn so với bình thuờng. Những thai phụ đuợc ngủ đủ giấc và giấc ngủ sâu sẽ bớt đi những cảm giác mệt mỏi, từ đó đảm bảo cả về sức khỏe lẫn tinh thần.


----------



## Nguyễn Nhung (21/9/18)

hay lắm mẹ.... bài rất ý nghĩa


----------



## Nguyễn Nhung (4/10/18)

sdfsdf


----------

